# need AT&SF bus #50 info



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been searching HIGH and Low for AT&SF business car #50. I have a few photos but would love drawings, or side views. Any help would be great. even if its an HO scale model or something.
thanks


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
here is a side shot i thank is the same car










this shot belongs to G Gerard

and this one


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I am getting an unfinished, incomplete one in 1" scale. no instructions. I have to cut the windows out myself etc. Thanks for any info. I do searches and dang pop ups kill me.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
theBNSF#7 was the ATSF #50 hope this helps good luck built by budd 1957 

Dick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That will help, thanks Dick you are the MAN!!
here is how the car is coming . But in pieces.










I need to figure out the windows and the top missing round rear part.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, ATSF #50 is the "Santa Fe", same as sister car #51 Topeka. *I have scale plans for #51. * 

Send me an email ([email protected]) and I'd be happy to send you large scans of the plans as well as other photos of the car.

Below is a shrunken image of part of the plans for #51. Shrunken so I can post it on this site...but you can't see much detail this small:


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 16 Feb 2014 05:38 PM 
That will help, thanks Dick you are the MAN!!
here is how the car is coming . But in pieces.










I need to figure out the windows and the top missing round rear part.


Marty,

This car looks like one of the old "Iron Pony Co." streamliners. These were built around 1990. I worked part-time for a die-casting company that produced the castings used on their rolling stock. I actually made the die-casting molds for some of these cars!......couplers, door ends for the diaphrams and side frames and journals for the trucks. Now that was a nice job. Eventually around 2000, Riding Rail Kits bought the stuff. I don't know if they are still around.

One of our members of LALS was the founder of Iron Pony and has had some beautiful trains in that scale. I remember one train that was the Super Chief with ABBA F7's in War Bonnet livery. Very striking models!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
here is a nice pic. of the rear roof 
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=3287715 
Dick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks all, Matt e-mail sent. Gary, I thought about buying a block of alum from the machine shop the right size and working it down for the rear. Sounds like you did have the perfect job. 
Once I get the car and when I start on it I will post a thread in rolling stock.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 16 Feb 2014 07:09 PM 
thanks all, Matt e-mail sent. Gary, I thought about buying a block of alum from the machine shop the right size and working it down for the rear. 


Marty,

I had the same thought about the aluminum block as soon as I saw the car. Find a NC mill shop around you and I'll draw the surface model for the back end. Matt has the scale drawings and I can redraw in MasterCam, add surfaces with all detail and it's done. Easy peasy!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt's came in a zipped file. does anyone have a free program that unzips them so I can print them off?


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
7-zip http://freedownloads.us.com/lp/7zip...ll&aid=boost&gclid=CMbqvJKi07wCFa47MgodGF0AcQ 
need to say no to all the adds Additional software may be offered via opt-in ads during the installation process need to say no 
Dick


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

Just google zip file opener and choose which one you like. 

I think a program called Conduit is causing the pop-ups to appear regardless of blocking software. To remove it you have to do some heavy editing of the registry which I am not sure about. It is really nasty. 

Hope this helps. 

Here is one free program chosen at random: 

http://freedownloads.us.com/lp/7zip...Zip_CCUS_All&gclid=CKGOn_6j07wCFc5DMgodiRUAUA


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all 
good help. 
Matt sent me a drawing file only and I opened it fine and printed it. No one in town can enlarge photos,(I was shocked) but I cropped a couple of times till I could print two halves of the car and tape it together and make an 87' 6" HO scale drawing. Now I can use that ruler to figure from. Hope the car is scale feet also. that is unknown.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Marty: Thats a very beautiful car your doing. I would very much like to build Budd type cars in gauge one for myself, I already build cars in aluminum a good deal. How is the fluted sheets made for the roof sections and the sides? I mean is there a way to make fluted siding like that without having a professional rolling mill? If someone would just make a Gauge one extrusion I guess we could do some nice things...
Beautiful job you did.


----------

